# Aikido : Master Shioda Gozo Taijutsu



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2009)

[yt]orfXVPCuf_w[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice video Brian but at the 50 second marks can somebody really turn the opponet that easily from the kneeling position?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2009)

Terry I think in all demonstrations at times people who are being the uke/partner will some times move more easily than in real life.  Personally the way I manipulate joint locks is with a strike before the joint movement.  However every system is different.


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 21, 2009)

The throw at the 50 second mark takes place while the uke is moving toward Gozo Sensei.  It's a simple matter of redirecting uke's movement for linear to circular and unbalancing him.  From the seiza position (kneeling) you are much more "earthed" and have a ton more power than when standing.  There are several techniques which have to be done almost in slow motion from seiza because of the increased power you have from that position.  While I'm skeptical of a few things on the video the two hand wheel throw at the 50 second mark isn't one of them.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Feb 14, 2010)

Didn't they refer to him as "Kancho Sensei" back when?

AWESOME video.  He is an Aiki legend.


----------



## Yari (Mar 4, 2010)

This is good. He has some good ukes. 

I've never had the pleasure to pratice with him, but if thos techniques are sound (as in holding the attackers hands/arms), the attarcker will get sprained/broken wrist/arms if he dosen't move. Some of the them more suddel than others.

Some of the techniques demoed, I think, are just for showing principles and others are for the "real thing".

It's a nice demo and I would love to work an them as "in real life".

Than you for sharing, it made my day better ;-)

/Yari


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Yari,

Glad you liked it I enjoyed it quite a bit and would love to work with him as well!


----------



## hussaf (May 16, 2010)

dianhsuhe,

Kancho is a generic term for the head of an organization...not sure if its used outside the martial arts community.  So referring to Shioda Sensei as Kancho simply identifies his position as head of the organization.  Now that Shioda Gozo Sensei has passed on, his son, Yasuhisa, I believe is the current kancho of Yoshinkan aikido.

Another term you might hear is Soke.  This basically means 'founder' and symbolizes the fact that the person granted that title was the founder of something.  So G. Shioda sensei is the soke and was the kancho of the Yoshinkai...while Yasuhisa is simply the current kancho, but can never be considered soke (b/c he didn't create the Yoshinkan style).

Osu!


----------

